# All Slavic languages: Именителен падеж от "свой.



## Arath

Използват ли се формите за именителен падеж на възвратното притежателно местоимение "свой" в славянските езици? Тъй като на български няма падежи, то въпросът се перифразира така "Използва ли се думата "своят" в българския език?"


----------



## Sobakus

Ну, вообще, "свой" и есть именительный падеж, родительный, к примеру - "своего". Вы, наверное, имеете в виду  личное местоимение от этого же корня, как ты - твой, вы - ваш. Насколько я знаю, у этого корня ещё с прото-индоевропейских времён не было личной формы в именительном падеже, да и сомневаюсь, была ли вообще когда-либо. Зато есть остальные падежи - ся, себя, себе, собою, хотя технически это уже возвратное местоимение.


----------



## Arath

Sobakus said:


> Ну, вообще, "свой" и есть именительный падеж, родительный, к примеру - "своего". Вы, наверное, имеете в виду  личное местоимение от этого же корня, как ты - твой, вы - ваш. Насколько я знаю, у этого корня ещё с прото-индоевропейских времён не было личной формы в именительном падеже, да и сомневаюсь, была ли вообще когда-либо. Зато есть остальные падежи - ся, себя, себе, собою, хотя технически это уже возвратное местоимение.



Не имею в виду личное местоимение от этого же корня.

"своя" - именителен падеж, женски род, единствено число. Я хочу фразу с этим словом на русском языке.


----------



## Sobakus

Arath said:


> Не имею в виду личное местоимение от этого же корня.
> 
> "своя" - именителен падеж, женски род, единствено число. Я хочу фразу с этим словом на русском языке.



А, понятно. Ну, к примеру:
Своя шкура ближе к телу (пословица)
Свой язык всем кажется самым богатым, красивым и выразительным.

На английский можно перевести как one's own.


----------



## Arath

Добре, до тук имаме пример от руски. Очаквам и от останалите славянски езици. Аз не мога да се сетя за изречение на български с думата "своят".


----------



## bibax

V češtině se nominativ _*"svůj/svá/své"*_ používá velmi zřídka jako (1) podmět věty (very rarely as a subject of a sentence) nebo (2) v přísudku se sponou (in the predicate with copula).

(1) Podmět:

*Svůj k svému. *(= Vrána k vráně sedá.)

(2) Jmenný přísudek (se sponou):

*Petr je svůj.* (= Petr je osobitý/svérázný = Peter is peculiar/distinctive/original).


----------



## Orlin

На български според мен можем да използваме местоимението "свой" предикативно в израза "свой човек": _Той (не) ми е свой (човек)._


----------



## Arath

Orlin said:


> На български според мен можем да използваме местоимението "свой" предикативно в израза "свой човек": _Той (не) ми е свой (човек)._


Обаче аз искам конкретно думата "*своят*". Въобще такава дума граматически правилна ли е? Има ли някаква употреба или просто теоретично съществува?


----------



## Orlin

Arath said:


> Обаче аз искам конкретно думата "*своят*". Въобще такава дума граматически правилна ли е? Има ли някаква употреба или просто теоретично съществува?


Имам идея: формално правилно би било изречението, ако "своят" се употреби като определение към подлога, но не ми идва наум някаква що-годе естествено звучаща фраза - във всички подобни случаи ми изглежда нормална употребата на "собственият" вместо "своят": например вместо "*Своят* проблем обикновено изглежда най-важен" бих казал "*Собственият* проблем обикновено изглежда най-важен".


----------



## marco_2

bibax said:


> (1) Podmět:
> 
> *Svůj k svému. *(= Vrána k vráně sedá.)



In Polish we have a similar expression:

*Trafił swój na swego. *(i.e. two very similar people met)

and when someone is knocking on the door and you ask *Kto tam? *(=Who's that?), you can hear *Swój! *(= don't be afraid, you know me, you can let me in)


----------



## yael*

U BCS imamo: Ko će kome, nego svoj svome!


----------



## Vulcho

Български: Аз съм (си) своят най-голям враг?


----------



## Kartof

От dnevnik.bg: "...ще бъде възможно за Гърция да приведе *своят* дълг до едно устойчиво равнище със собствени усилия..."


----------



## Orlin

Kartof said:


> От dnevnik.bg: "...ще бъде възможно за Гърция да приведе *своят* дълг до едно устойчиво равнище със собствени усилия..."


Това за съжаление е само пример за обичайна грешка в писмения български език - тук задължително трябва да се употреби кратък член (_дълг_ тук не е нито подлог, нито предикатив). Подобни грешки са много чести, защото това правило не е задължително в устната реч, а за правилното му прилагане е нужно правилно определяне на синтактична функция.


----------

